# Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar



## rheinfischer70 (9. Oktober 2017)

https://www.rnz.de/nachrichten/regi...end-neue-bewohner-im-neckar-_arid,307616.html

Finde es immer befremdlich, wenn sich Angler als Tierschützer präsentieren sollen. Aalbesatz im turbinenbestzten Neckar? Können Aale von dort überhaupt das Meer erreichen?


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

nö, wohl eher schwierig, auch wenns an der Mündung unten zum Rhein ist Richtung Mannheim.....

Zudem ist das schon wieder falsche Berichterstattung, da es da nicht um Tierschutz, sondern um Artenschutz gehen würde (wäre das so sinnvoll die in einen Schredderfluss zu setzen).

Das ist für mich wieder typischer Verbandsunfug, der aber wenigstens  nicht Anglern oder dem Angeln direkt schadet.


----------



## Leech (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

"Nachdem sich die jungen Tiere in dem für sie unbekannten Gewässer  akklimatisiert hatten, ließ der Sportanglerverein die Aale langsam in  den Neckar einschwimmen. Von dort aus machten sich die 15 Zentimeter  großen, schlangenähnlichen Fische auf den Weg."

Wenn ich das so lese, liest sich das eher wie eine Maßnahme durch den Verein. Ist der zufälligerweise vor Ort für die Bestandshege zuständig?
Dann wäre das keine verwunderliche Maßnahme?

Ob das Ganze Sinn macht, steht auf einem ganz anderen Blatt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Das zahlt kein Verein, das geht in meinen Augen über den genannten Verband, für den das der Verein vor Ort macht. 

Kann mich aber auch täuschen und die Vereinsangler zahlen da 250 Kilo Satzaale zum abwandern in den, obwohl man die in B-W nicht mal angeln darf - da möchte ich dann gerne auf der näxten HV dabei sein, wenn das die Mitglieder checken ;-)))


----------



## BERND2000 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> nö, wohl eher schwierig.....
> 
> Zudem ist das schon wieder falsche Berichterstattung, da es da nicht um Tierschutz, sondern um Artenschutz gehen würde (wäre das so sinnvoll die in einen Schredderfluss zu setzen).



Habe schon oft gefragt, ob eine Besatz von Wanderfischen die dann später durch etliche Wasserkraftanlagen abwandern müssen, nicht ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt ist.
 Wir reden ja nicht nur von gewissen Verlusten, sondern teilweise von Todesquoten von weit über 90%.
Solche Werte bis 98% schafft oft schon das Durchwandern einer Kleinanlage.
 Nur weil mal etwas war, oder halt sein soll, passt der Lebensraum oft nicht mehr für die Fische.


----------



## Leech (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Das zahlt kein Verein, das geht in meinen Augen über den genannten Verband, für den das der Verein vor Ort macht.
> 
> Kann mich aber auch täuschen und die Vereinsangler zahlen da 250 Kilo Satzaale zum abwandern in den, obwohl man die in B-W nicht mal angeln darf - da möchte ich dann gerne auf der näxten HV dabei sein, wenn das die Mitglieder checken ;-)))



Ja gut. Das mag auch sein.
Dennoch wären es halt nicht die Angler, sondern der Verband.
Alles eine Frage der Formulierung.



BERND2000 schrieb:


> Habe schon oft gefragt, ob eine Besatz von  Wanderfischen die dann später durch etliche Wasserkraftanlagen abwandern  müssen, nicht  ein Verstoß gegen das Tierschutzgesetzt ist.
> Nur weil mal etwas war, oder halt sein soll, passt der Lebensraum oft nicht mehr für die Fische.



Ich denke nicht. 
§ 17 des TierSchG spricht ja von einer aktiven Handlung.
Und den letzten Satz unterschreibe ich so.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Man kann natürlich auch resignieren und sich auf den Standpunkt versteifen, dass Wasserkraftwerke Fische schreddern, Kormorane ganze Fluss- und Bachabschnitte leerfressen (weswegen ja "alte" (Rentern-) Angler in Vereinen nun gegen Äschenbesatz und Bachforellenbesatz und Nasenbesatz usw. sind und nur noch fette kiloschwere Regenbogenforellen fordern), Klärwerke das Nahrungsangebot für Flussabschnitte vernichtet (Forderung: 3 km unterhalb Klärwerkeinlauf keine Fische zu setzen, gehen sowieso ein), 
wegen der erlaubten Düngeausbringung, die sowieso fischtötend ist, ganze Bäche nicht mehr zu besetzen .... ... ...

oder man kann Fische setzen, den Verursachern die Fische unter die Nase reiben bis diese denen stinken.

Hätten wir als an sich wenige Angler nicht schon vor Jahren Äschen, Barben, Nasen, Bachforellen und Huchen und auch Aale trotz und gegen massive Unkenrufen der Tierschützer, Verbände und auch eigener Angler der Gilde lautschreiende, untergangspredigende hasstragender Totenbeschwörer, mit starken Nerven gegen die Anfeindungen gesetzt, würde wir -abgesehen von kiloschweren flossenvertümmelten Lachsforellen- leere Flüsse in München und um München haben (und wir haben mehr Flüsse als die Isar).

Soviel konnten die nicht schreddern oder sonst gleichwertig vernichten, wie wir gesetzt haben, um der Gefahr der "roten Liste" zu entgehen! 

Dies habe ich in Niederbayern im Verein meines Vaters und Großvaters schon als Kind vor 40 Jahren mitbekommen, wie diese mit den geschredderten Fischen allgemein und dem Aal namentlich genannt im Regen den Betreiber des Kraftwerkes zum Bau einer Fischtreppe (damals wussten die meisten gar nicht, wie sowas funktionieren soll und warum)  und Fischschutz vor Turbineneinlauf bewegen konnten.


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

@Toni1962

Und jetzt stell dir mal den "Applaus" deiner Vereinskollegen vor wenn du für x-zehntausende Euros Aale besetzt hättest auf die aber gar nicht geangelt werden kann, da sie ganzjährig geschützt sind. 

So ist ja die Situation am Neckar. 

250kg Aalbesatz... da wird mir schwindelig wenn ich die Kosten hochrechne.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> @Toni1962
> 
> Und jetzt stell dir mal den "Applaus" deiner Vereinskollegen vor wenn du für x-zehntausende Euros Aale besetzt hättest auf die aber gar nicht geangelt werden kann, da sie ganzjährig geschützt sind.
> 
> ...



Aber Franz, das ist doch der Ansatz:
Raus aus dem Verbot!
Steht ja auch in dem Artikel ...

Die Freigabe zum Angeln kann doch nur über nachgewisenene Bestand funktionieren.

Angeln auf Aal, Äsche, Barbe, Nase war ja alles schon bei uns regional verboten und nun nach jahrelangem Besatz, ja diesen haben Angler bezahlt ohne darauf angeln zu dürfen, ist nun wieder Angelerlaubnis!
Besatz und gleichzeitig Kampf gegen die wirklichen Fischvernichter.
Wichtig ist eben dabei, den Angler nicht als schuldigen Fischvernichter wegen der Ausübung seines Hobbys zu deklarieren! Angler vernichten nicht, die setzen Fisch sogar auch wenn dieser gesperrt ist! Etwas strategisch denken ... Zukunft ist nicht kurzfristig umsetzbar ...


----------



## Franz_16 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

@Toni1962

Besser wäre es ein Totalfangverbot zu verhindern. Begründung:


> Wichtig ist eben dabei, den Angler nicht als schuldigen Fischvernichter wegen der Ausübung seines Hobbys zu deklarieren!



Wenn der Aal bereits gesperrt ist bleiben aber leider kaum andere Möglichkeiten.

Aber es ist dann oftmals sehr schwer zu vermitteln warum man für horrendes Geld Fische besetzt die man nicht beangeln darf. Du hast ja eindrucksvoll die "Unkenrufe" beschrieben - wenn diese Kollegen nicht nur eine laute sondern auch eine reale Mehrheit in der Anglerschaft haben, dann muss man sich es erstmal trauen sich gegen die Mehrheit der Leute die einen gewählt haben zu stellen. 

Der Ansatz "Schutz durch Nutzung" macht es in der Praxis meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich einfacher.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der Ansatz "Schutz durch Nutzung" macht es in der Praxis meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich einfacher.


Es ist de einzig richtige und sinnvolle.

Irgendwann begreifen das auch Verbanditen und Bewirtschafter.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Franz_16 schrieb:


> Der Ansatz "Schutz durch Nutzung" macht es in der Praxis meiner Erfahrung nach wesentlich einfacher.



@ Franz
Du musst die Nutzung erst ermöglich.

Um das gehtb es doch!


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Die Aale werden in verbauten Flüssen besetzt, da sie in den gestauten Bereichen sehr gut abwachsen und meistens besser konditioniert sind, als Fische aus Fließstrecken. Zudem vergrößert der Aalbesatz den zugänglichen Lebensraum um sehr große Wasserflächen.
Die fetteren "Stillwasser-Aale" haben zudem mehr Ressourcen, die lange Reise zu den Laichplätzen im Meer trotz Schwimmblasenwürmern zu überstehen.
Nach Kormoran und Turbinen bleibt unterm Strich, hinter der letzten Staumauer, ein Plus an abwandernden Blankaalen im frei fließenden Rhein und somit ein Gewinn für die Population insgesamt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> @ Franz
> Du musst die Nutzung erst ermöglich.
> 
> Um das gehtb es doch!


Es ist ZUERST die Aufgabe des Staates, für gesunde Gewässer zu sorgen mit guten Beständen zu srogen!

Nicht die der Angler, nur eingeschränkt die der Bewirtschafter.

Und wenn man meint, mit Verboten mehr erreichen zu können, weil man sich als Staat vorher jahrelang rausgezogen hat aus der Verantwortung, dann ist das so .

Geschützt wird immer GEGEN Angler mit Verboten und Aussperrungen, nie für und mit Anglern  - nur zahlen sollen die Angler am Ende alles.

Nicht meine Vorstellung, nicht meine Politik....

Und wird auch nicht ewig so gut gehen.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

@Thomas,

weil der Staat, kurzsichtige Verbände usw. ... etwas früher verbockt haben, was zu Verboten führte, 
willst du nun die Verbote aufrecht erhalten.
Deine Intention ist ja offensichtlich, man kennt sie.

Die Anglerschaft muss Maßnahmen ergreifen, Verbote aufzuheben anstatt zu resignieren. 
"Schutz durch Nutzung" zu fordern, wenn die Nutzung in Form der Ausübung des Angelns verboten ist, ist nur sinnvoll, wenn gegen die Verbote der Nutzung angegangen wird im Rahmen des noch Erlaubten (Aalsaztmaßnahme).
Aufgabe der Anglerschaft muss sein, wieder freie Nutzung zu erreichen anstatt der verlorenen nachzuheulen. Und Selbtbewußtsein ist ja vorhanden, um so nicht immer "Mama Staat hilf mir" zu rufen.
Sehr gut, dass es Angler gibt, die die Sache in die Hand nehmen, strategisch planen, die Zukunft angehen anstatt das ewiggestrige Sündenbocksuchen und sich für Angeln einsetzen,
anstatt angelbeschränkende Maßnahmen hinzunehmen, sozusagen als Kollateralschaden eigenem ideologischem Gedankentum geschuldet.


----------



## rheinfischer70 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Wenn die Angler/ Vereine/ Verbände im Gegenzug zum Aalbesatz durch Klagen dafür sorgen, dass die WKA aalfreundlich werden, könnte ich die hier angeführten Argumente verstehen.

Kapiere sowieso nicht, wieso Peta uns wegen zurücksetzen eines Fisches oder Kinderangeln verklagen kann, aber wir im Gegenzug nicht WKA Betreiber publikumswirksam vor Gericht ziehen und die Vernichtung einer Art anprangern.

Nur reiner Aalbesatz oberhalb von Turbinenreihen ist für mich nur Egoismus zur Befriedung anglerischer Interessen ohne eine Sinn für Artenschutz, geschweige denn Tierschutz. Wobei der Artenschutz unser Zielfische unsere Kernaufgabe sein sollte, anstatt dies dem Nabu zu überlassen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Nochmal:
Hat NIX mit Tierschutz zu tun, mit Artenschutz nur bedingt, mit Anglerschutz rein gar nix.



> Wenn die Angler/ Vereine/ Verbände im Gegenzug zum Aalbesatz durch Klagen dafür sorgen, dass die WKA aalfreundlich werden, könnte ich die hier angeführten Argumente verstehen.
> 
> Kapiere sowieso nicht, wieso Peta uns wegen zurücksetzen eines Fisches oder Kinderangeln verklagen kann, aber wir im Gegenzug nicht WKA Betreiber publikumswirksam vor Gericht ziehen und die Vernichtung einer Art anprangern.


Vollkommen richtig das übliche Verbanditenversagen beschrieben.

Statt dessen teuer Aale vom Geld der Angler setzen, welche die dann nicht mal fangen dürfen als "Schützeralibi".

Lächerlich.

Und genauso lächerlich, dass sich das die in solchen Verbänden organisierten Sport- und Angelfischer gefallen lassen.

Aber man sieht ja, anglerfeindliche Claquere für solche angkerfeindliche Politik gibts überall genug..


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Das hat sehr wohl etwas mit Arten- und Anglerschutz zu tun.
Solange nicht zu viele Kraftwerke zwischen Aal und Meer liegen, wiegt der größere Lebensraum dem Verlust in den Turbinen auf. Und jeder Blankaal, der erfolgreich ablaicht, erhält die Art.
Die verbauten Strecken oberhalb von Iffezheim und in den Zubringern wie Neckar, Main und Ruhr stellen einen erheblichen Teil der aus dem Rhein abwandernden Aale. Diese würden ohne Besatz oberhalb von Kraftwerken nahezu komplett fehlen.
Ohne diese Aale könnte man sich die legale Aalfischerei im restlichen Rhein gar nicht erlauben, da der übrige Gesamtbestand aus dem frei fließenden Rhein unterhalb von Iffezheim und den durchwanderbaren Unterläufen der Zubringer viel zu klein wäre.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Dazu muss man aber nicht Aale oberhalb von Turbinen einsetzen, sondern kann das gleich unterhalb.

Ist doch lächerlich so und heuchlerisch......

Solange Angler eingeschränkt werden und Aale nicht fangen dürfen, dafür aber den Besatz für Schredderkraftwerke und Berufsfischerei liefern und bezahlen sollen, solange läuft was komplett schief..

Muss man nicht einsehen, könnte man aber selbst als Verbanditen/Schützerfreund mal drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2017)

rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Kapiere sowieso nicht, wieso Peta uns wegen zurücksetzen eines Fisches oder Kinderangeln verklagen kann, aber wir im Gegenzug nicht WKA Betreiber publikumswirksam vor Gericht ziehen und die Vernichtung einer Art anprangern.



Das Thema ist doch schon so oft durch, auch wenn den Grundsatz der dahintersteckenden Rechtsstaatlichkeit manche nicht verstehen wollen oder aber nicht können.

Einen Verein oder einer wie auch immer zusammengesetzten Anglerschaft,  welche aus dieser, im AB gepflechten Schleife des Jammern und Pöbeln statt kreativ  Mitdenkens, heraustritt, um Anglern ein auferlegtes Verbot zu nehmen und  ein freies Angeln zu ermöglichen,  anzuprangern anstatt zu unterstützen  in ihren Bemühungen, zeigt,
wie aus ideologischer hassgeleiteter Verblendung, anglerfeindliche, anglereinschränkende PE$TAnahe Parolen entstehen.

Die häßliche Fratze der Anglergegner in den eigenen Reihen zeigt sich gerade hier im Thread !


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Toni_1962 schrieb:


> heraustritt, um Anglern ein auferlegtes Verbot zu nehmen und  ein freies Angeln zu ermöglichen,



Dumm nur, dass der Verein laut Artikel das Aalangelverbot ok findet und das nicht abschaffen will...
|rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
Da ist ja sogar der BW-Verband weiter, wenn auch wirkungslos ..


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass der Verein laut Artikel das Aalangelverbot ok findet und das nicht abschaffen will...
> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Da ist ja sogar der BW-Verband weiter, wenn auch wirkungslos ..



   ... zitiere bitte den Artikel diesbezüglich ...


----------



## willmalwassagen (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Da hat nicht nur ein Verein in BW Farmaale besetzt. Insgesamt haben Vereine wohl 250 kg Farmaale besetzt.
Alle Angler in BW haben zusätzlich Farmaale besetzt. Auch die Nichtorganisierten. Mit ihrem Geld aus der Fischereiabgabe wurden für ca. 50 000€   250 kg Farmaale vom Verband gekauft und im Südrhein(was immer das sein soll) besetzt. Richtig gut. Die linke Rheinseite darf darauf angeln, die rechte Rheinseite, die die den Besatz bezahlt haben, dürfen nicht auf Aale angeln.  Unsinn-Blödsinn-Verbandssinn


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dazu muss man aber nicht Aale oberhalb von Turbinen einsetzen, sondern kann das gleich unterhalb.



Dann kann man oberhalb von Turbinen aber auch nicht auf Aale angeln, Verbot hin oder her?
In Baden-Württemberg wäre nur noch der Rhein unterhalb von Iffezheim und ein paar km Zufluss übrig. Das ist weniger Aalgewässer, als heute mit Verbot befischbar ist.

Übrigens lässt sich der Aalbestand nicht beliebig hoch besetzen, sondern befindet sich immer in den Möglichkeiten des Lebensraumes. Deshalb ist die Erschließung von neuem Lebensraum, mit wenigen Kraftwerken sinnvoller als Aale in ein ohnehin durchwanderbares Gewässer zu setzen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Aal angeln eh verboten da!!


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dumm nur, dass der Verein laut Artikel das Aalangelverbot ok findet und das nicht abschaffen will...
> |rolleyes|rolleyes|rolleyes
> Da ist ja sogar der BW-Verband weiter, wenn auch wirkungslos ..



... zitiere bitte den Artikel diesbezüglich ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Letzter Absatz Toni...

Danke, wieder gut und richtig erkannt:


willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Die linke Rheinseite darf darauf angeln, die rechte Rheinseite, die die den Besatz bezahlt haben, dürfen nicht auf Aale angeln.  Unsinn-Blödsinn-Verbandssinn


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Letzter Absatz Toni...




Muss eine andere Stelle sein, denn im letzten Absatz steht das nicht ....

ich bitte um das entsprechende Zitat aus dem Artikel ...


----------



## Laichzeit (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Aal angeln eh verboten da!!



Und ohne Verbot, da sind wir uns einig, dass es schlecht ist, wäre nur in dem Abschnitt mit Aalen zu rechnen, wenn man nach deiner Logik nur unterhalb von Kraftwerken besetzen würde.


----------



## Toni_1962 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



willmalwassagen schrieb:


> Da hat nicht nur ein Verein in BW Farmaale besetzt. Insgesamt haben Vereine wohl 250 kg Farmaale besetzt.
> Alle Angler in BW haben zusätzlich Farmaale besetzt. Auch die Nichtorganisierten. Mit ihrem Geld aus der Fischereiabgabe wurden für ca. 50 000€   250 kg Farmaale vom Verband gekauft und im Südrhein(was immer das sein soll) besetzt. Richtig gut. Die linke Rheinseite darf darauf angeln, die rechte Rheinseite, die die den Besatz bezahlt haben, dürfen nicht auf Aale angeln.  Unsinn-Blödsinn-Verbandssinn



Jahrelang haben wir Nasen und Äschen gesetzt nicht trotz sondern wegen des Verbotes ... und als dann ein nachgewiesener Bestand da war, konnte die Behörde nicht mehr argumentativ das Verbot aufrecht erhalten ...
Ziel der Maßnahme ist ja konkret, den Aal "von der Roten Liste zu holen und einen Normalbestand zu erreichen." (Quelle: besagter Artikel)


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Laichzeit schrieb:


> Und ohne Verbot, da sind wir uns einig, dass es schlecht ist, wäre nur in dem Abschnitt mit Aalen zu rechnen, wenn man nach deiner Logik nur unterhalb von Kraftwerken besetzen würde.


Vor Besatz sollten Bedingungen geschaffen werden, dass er überhaupt was bringt (Wasserkraft weg, durchgängige Flüsse etc.)..

Und ansonsten sollte man Glasaale nicht wegfangen und aufpäppeln, um sie dann zu verteilen, sondern schauen, dass sie in den Gewässern, wo sie von selber raus und runter kommen, entsprechend vor Berufsfischerei geschützt werden.

Heute und morgen wird Aalangelverbot Ostsee in Brüssel verhandelt  - könnt ihr ja auch noch ein paar Kilo besetzen da....

Die Angler da werdens sicher auch gerne bezahlen, wenn sie erstmal die Aale nicht mehr fangen dürfen...


----------



## Kochtopf (9. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

hier wird eine Entwicklung aus Österreich zu einer fischfreundlichen Wasserkraftnutzung beschrieben. Kann wer einschätzen, ob das funktioniert? 
Wenn man es schaffen würde Wasserkraft zu erhalten ohne weite Teile der Unterwasserfauna zu Hack zu verarbeiten wäre viel gewonnen.

Ansonsten kann ich aber Thomas nur zustimmen


----------



## Sneep (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Hallo,

diese Diskussion geht völlig am Thema vorbei. 

der Grund liegt in der Politik der WKA Betreiber.
Als die Turbinen eingerichtet wurden, wurde versichert, dass den Aalen nichts passieren könne. Die Anlagen seien ja völlig ungefährlich.

Als die Kette an WKAs fast keinen Aal mehr den Rhein erreichen ließ, änderten diese Leute ihre Aussage radikal.

Plötzlich forderte die WKA Lobby  ein Verbot von Aalbesatz in solchen Flüssen, da die Fische keine Chance hätten das Meer zu erreichen.Ein radikaler Umschwung also.

Mitleid mit den Aalen also? 

Nein, wenn es keine Aale mehr gibt, gibt es auch keinerlei Verpflichtungen zum Schutz und der Bau von WKA wird wieder attraktiv

In NRW ist der maximale Abstand der Schutzrechen bei
Lachsgewässern 10 mm
Aalgewässern 15 mm
alle anderen Arten 20 mm

Das ist ein großer finanzieller Unterschied. Je enger der Stababstand des Rechens, desto weniger Wasser geht durch, desto größer muss die Rechenfläche sein. 
Letztlich ist es eine moralische Frage, ob man Tiere opfert um für andere die Bedingungen nicht zu verschlechtern.

sneep


----------



## Ørret (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Was für ein Quatsch diese Regelung zum Stababstand! Als ob man Lachs und Aalgewässer so klar trennen könnte|rolleyes


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

"Wissenschaft" kann viel.....


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



rheinfischer70 schrieb:


> Kapiere sowieso nicht, wieso Peta uns wegen zurücksetzen eines Fisches oder Kinderangeln verklagen kann, aber wir im Gegenzug nicht WKA Betreiber publikumswirksam vor Gericht ziehen und die Vernichtung einer Art anprangern.



 Stellt sich die Frage was die Peta für Ziele betreibt.
 Offiziell ist es ja eine Tierschutzorganisation mit dem Ziel den Tieren zu helfen und das wird auch die meisten Antreiben.

 Wobei sie das Feld ja gar nicht so beackert...|kopfkrat

 Viel mehr versucht sie die Menschen zu erziehen, Tiere eben wie auch immer nicht zu nutzen oder zu benutzen.
 Die Tiere sind Ihnen fast egal, es geht darum wie die Menschen mit Tieren umgehen.
 Das ist die Arbeit für die sie bekannt sind, für eigentliche Tierschutzarbeit sind sie weniger bekannt.
 Thomas wurde jetzt vielleicht noch anmerken, weitere Hauptaufgabe ist es Spendengelder zu sammeln.|supergri

 Diese Gelder gehen dann nicht in die Tierschutzarbeit, sondern eben in die Öffentlichkeitsarbeit.


----------



## BERND2000 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> "Wissenschaft" kann viel.....


 :q:q:q
 Sie kann fast alles bestätigen, was die fütternde Hand will.

 Mag sein das sich dann einige Fachleute die Augen reiben, oder meinen sich verhört zu haben, aber die Massen wissen dann nicht mehr wem sie glauben sollen.
 Für Sie ist es dann ein Unentschieden.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



BERND2000 schrieb:


> :q:q:q
> Sie kann fast alles bestätigen, was die fütternde Hand will.


Bruder im  Geiste...


----------



## Sneep (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Ørret schrieb:


> Was für ein Quatsch diese Regelung zum Stababstand! Als ob man Lachs und Aalgewässer so klar trennen könnte|rolleyes



Hallo,

Ja, weil ich vereinfachend umgangssprachliche Begriffe verwendet habe.
Klar kann ich ein Lachsgwässer nicht sauber von einem Aalgewässer trennen

Anders sieht das bei einem Lachs-Prioritätsgewässer oder einem Aal-Prioritätsgewässer aus
Das kann man definieren. Lachs-Prioritätsgewässer sind alle Gewässer mit Laich- Aufwuchs- und Wander-Habitaten des Lachses Die sind mit Wupper, Eifelrur und Sieg recht übersichtlich.
Prioritätsgewässer Aal sind Abschnitte, von wo aus der Aal maximal 2 WKAs überwinden muss auf dem Laichzug.
Ich kann in meiner Strecke sowohl Aal als auch Lachspriorität haben. Bei Aalpriorität bekomme ich zudem kostenlos Farmaale als Besatz.
Wenn ich nur begrenzte Mittel habe, muss ich Prioritäten setzen. Dann unterstütze ich zuerst dort wo ich den größten Effekt erziele . 

sneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

"Priorität":
Die Gewässer, an denen "Wissenschaft", Schützer und Politik diese Priorität selber setzt, weil sie meinen, sie wüssten es besser als wären besser als die Natur - *heraugekommen ist dank deren "Expertise"  dabei der aktuelle Zustand,* wo Angler für immer mehr Verbote und Einschränkungen immer mehr bezahlen sollen, statt dass "Wissenschaft", Schützer und Politik ihrer Aufgabe nachkommen und Bevölkerung und Anglern vernünftige Gewässer insgesamt zur Verfügung stellen.


----------



## Ørret (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es irgendwo kostenlose Farmaale gibt....irgendwer wird sie schon bezahlt haben!:q
Außerdem ist Glasaalbesatz wohl deutlich effektiver hab ich vor kurzem auf der AFGN Tagung erzählt bekommen#c
So ist sie die " Wissenschaft" teilt die Welt in Stämme, Priorität,Klassen usw. ein ....als ob die Natur das interessieren würde


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*



Ørret schrieb:


> Kann mir nicht vorstellen das es irgendwo kostenlose Farmaale gibt....irgendwer wird sie schon bezahlt haben!:q
> Außerdem ist Glasaalbesatz wohl deutlich effektiver hab ich vor kurzem auf der AFGN Tagung erzählt bekommen#c
> So ist sie die " Wissenschaft" teilt die Welt in Stämme, Priorität,Klassen usw. ein ....als ob die Natur das interessieren würde


so isses.....


----------



## Sneep (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Hallo, 
Besatz mit Saatsknete war doch eine oft gehörte  Forderung im AB. 
Du solltest dich als jetzt auch mal etwas freuen, endlich mal etwas durchgesetzt.

Jetzt solltest du aber auch  noch die Sache mit dem Wetter endlich  regeln. Hier ist in letzter Zeit viel anglerfeindliches gelaufen, und das von einem ehemaligen Berufsfischer. Ist ja klar, wer dahinter steckt..
Dann musst du noch den Tag festlegen, ab dem in DE die Wasserkraft abzuschaffen ist.

SneeP


----------



## Thomas9904 (13. Oktober 2017)

*AW: Angler als Tierschützer - Aalbesatz im Neckar*

Staatsknete ist Steuer -  nicht über Fischereiabgabe alles selber bezahlt ;-)

Und die Staatskohle dann auch nicht mehr für "Wissenschaft" etc., sondern direkt für Gewässer.

Nicht "Wissenschaftler" und Schützer fett füttern, sondern Gewässer nach vorne bringen.

Wasserkraft?
Am bestens sofort, als erste Maßnahme aber während der Wanderzeiten komplett Turbinen aus.

und ein paar Dinge wegen Wetter würden mir sicher auch noch einfallen (wenngleich ich da nix anglerfeindliches sehe)


----------

